

Can I buy you a glass of wine? - antonioevans

My cofounder and I are visiting SF from NYC in July.  We run a 6+ year old startup in the food&#x2F;local space. Visiting SF to see the culture differences between NYC + SF and also thinking about YC as a home for our future endeavors.   Love to meet and just chat up some.
======
stromeyer3
Hi, I spent 3 years in China and came back to the US this year, currently
living in SF, working at a startup, and learning programming on my own. I'm
also very interested in food. Want to meet? My email: stromeyer3 at gmail

